# gas pedal doesnt work.. HELP



## IBeShiftin (Jan 25, 2010)

like title says..gas pedal not working. idk whats going on..drove the car fine this morning. EPC light came on and idk what that is..electronic pedal control? electronic power control? anyways..that light is on on the dash and also the ASR light is on too and when i push the button for it, it wont turn off..i NEED VAGCOM. i only have a OBDII scanner..thanks in advance for any help on this subject....

ps..scanned with obdII scanner and these codes came up....P2123-TPS/Pedal Position Sensor/Switch D Circuit High Input, P2128 TPS/Pedal Position Sensor/Switch E Circuit High Input, P0038- H02S Heater Control Circuit High, Bank 1 Sensor 2


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

Scan tool pretty much sums it up. Looks like your accelerator pedal is toast, could be a wiring problem though.


----------



## IBeShiftin (Jan 25, 2010)

coolvdub said:


> Scan tool pretty much sums it up. Looks like your accelerator pedal is toast, could be a wiring problem though.


so would i jst replace the pedal?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

make sure it's plugged in, I used to see fools at the dealer who had fukn 3 different or even one, floor mats in their car, slide around get bunched up and pull/push the connector out.. so dangerous. or check fuses as well. pedal shares a fuse with stuff.. can't remeber what


----------



## IBeShiftin (Jan 25, 2010)

Vegeta Gti said:


> make sure it's plugged in, I used to see fools at the dealer who had fukn 3 different or even one, floor mats in their car, slide around get bunched up and pull/push the connector out.. so dangerous. or check fuses as well. pedal shares a fuse with stuff.. can't remeber what


we disconnected the pedal and took it out to kinda check it out..connected it and bolted it back up and it still dont work. was lookin for a VAG-COM to hook up to the comp and see what codes it brings other than what the regular OBDII scanner brings up


----------



## SSG_GLI (Jan 12, 2009)

do you have an aftermarket downpipe by chance? this exact same thing happened to me and it turned out to be my post cat o2 sensor wires got snagged on something, ripped them out, and they touched grounding the system out and fried the ECU. had to replace the ECU...


----------



## IBeShiftin (Jan 25, 2010)

SSG_GLI said:


> do you have an aftermarket downpipe by chance? this exact same thing happened to me and it turned out to be my post cat o2 sensor wires got snagged on something, ripped them out, and they touched grounding the system out and fried the ECU. had to replace the ECU...


no i dont, its all stock. im affraid to even ask what that costed to replace ur ECU..im gonna try remove the spacer i added to the rear o2 sensor and see what happens..thanks for ur input....


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

as posted above, Check your o/2 wiring. 

if it shorts out, it will take out a portion of your ECU that includes pedal control..

do you know someone with a same year 1.8T that you could try their ECU?


----------



## IBeShiftin (Jan 25, 2010)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> as posted above, Check your o/2 wiring.
> 
> if it shorts out, it will take out a portion of your ECU that includes pedal control..
> 
> do you know someone with a same year 1.8T that you could try their ECU?


i think i know someone with the same year 1.8T but maybe not..but i do know someone with same year bit its a golf. not GTI. does that matter? is it still the same? because its still a mkIV....


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Check your o/2 wiring before you swap the ECU's else you'll fry that ECU as well. 

And you'll need to check that the Engine codes are the same AWD/AWW/AWP/etc.


----------



## Ninorc (Nov 4, 2007)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> Check your o/2 wiring before you swap the ECU's else you'll fry that ECU as well.
> 
> And you'll need to check that the Engine codes are the same AWD/AWW/AWP/etc.


Can't forget about the immobilizer..


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

The car will start for ~5-8 seconds, long enough for you to give it a little gas and see if it revs up. 

then the immo will kick in, disconnect the batt for a while and try again if needed.

also, i cant stress it enough, MAKE SURE THE WIRING IS NOT SHORTING ANYMORE, else you'll take out the new ECU.


----------



## IBeShiftin (Jan 25, 2010)

Ninorc said:


> Can't forget about the immobilizer..





AmIdYfReAk said:


> The car will start for ~5-8 seconds, long enough for you to give it a little gas and see if it revs up.
> 
> then the immo will kick in, disconnect the batt for a while and try again if needed.
> 
> also, i cant stress it enough, MAKE SURE THE WIRING IS NOT SHORTING ANYMORE, else you'll take out the new ECU.


idk what u guys are talking about here sorry..i just removed the spacer i put on the o2 sensor and reinstalled it, cleared codes on OBDII scanner and those 2 codes for switch D and E stayed on and started it and the pedal still dont work. now idk what to do..can i just buy a new pedal accembly?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

where u at man, i'm inewa but I can come to you abd help. pm me


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

Take your car to a Toyota dealer.. they're well versed in fixing this type of thing..


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Check for wiring problems, bad grounds, etc.


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

I had the same exact thing happed to my car this monday, same codes, same symptoms. My car is stuck at my girlfriends place and I tried replacing the throttle position sensor and I still have the same problem. My o2 sensor wiring is indeed completely severed, but I didnt think anything of it because it has been cut 3 moths prior to this incident and I never had any problems. So im afraid its my ECU, good luck with yours and keep us updated if you find your solution.


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

ok this happened to me....
1st check if wire going into the pedal is connected securely.

2nd if that doesnt work remove the pedal
its 2 nuts and remove wire.... maybe some moisture got inside the pedal.

This is what happened to me... water walked down some wires into the pedal and gave me this exact code. u dont need to buy a new pedal.. just let it dry and seal it with some silicone sealer.


----------



## sounrealx (Apr 4, 2007)

IBeShiftin said:


> no i dont, its all stock. im affraid to even ask what that costed to replace ur ECU..im gonna try remove the spacer i added to the rear o2 sensor and see what happens..thanks for ur input....


ecu's are like $150 on ebay


----------



## Stixsp11 (Apr 21, 2007)

but how can we verify that the ECU is the culprit, I dont want to go through all the trouble of purchasing an ECU, and spending the money on one if I cant positively determine if thats the cause in the first place.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Use VAG-com.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

vagcom has been used, wires have been chased, testing has been done, fuses,replays throttle bodies. you name it. 

only problem with a late02 GTi and swapping ecu's..is immobilizerIII


get an ecu then u have to have the immob defeated.


----------



## IBeShiftin (Jan 25, 2010)

ok so i took it to my friends shop to diagnose....he did get a signal from the gas pedal, and the throttle body so those parts are good. he said it is infact my ecu which is dead and i need to replace it..so..that being said....ANYONE CAN HELP ME GETTING A CHEAP USED ECU? i know they run about 150-200 bucks. at least .reply to this thread, pm me, IM me..let me know..thanks guys


----------

